# Building a nuc of bees for increase.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First off you need to decide how you want to queen the nuc. You can buy a queen in a cage to put in the nuc. Graft eggs or 3 day old larva into cell cups. Or *just install a frame of eggs and 3 day old larva then let the workers make the queens from the cells they choose.* With the last method you can go in in a week and cut out the cells that are miss shaped or of small size. You also can cut some of the better ones out for other nucs.
JZBZ queen cage.








Benton 3 hole cage.








Now that you have the queen question settled how to build the nuc. 
I use two different types of nuc boxes. One is a double nuc box from a deep split in two. I'll do a write up on how to do that latter. these are easier to work with 4 frames to a side.
















More on the above nuc latter too.
I pull a frame full of honey and pollen which I place on the out side edge. 
Some times you have to settle for a frame of honey then find one with lots of pollnen.
then I pull 3 frames of brood from eggs to fully capped ones for the age difference. If I am useing a boughtn queen I install the cage add a half pollen patty on the top bars and close them up for a week.
After a week I check the queen cage and remove it most times. After I see the queen is laying well I will transfur them into a 10 frame deep.

Since these are for *increase* I make 3 nucs up from one hive. I also raise my own queens so put a couple cells in each hive. Once made up these nucs are taken to a mating yard. the mating yard is a half mile from our drone yard. Yes we raise drones as well to mate our queens.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Complete








the side view








The bottom board, screened of course








The stand in hive for the picture, the divder was modified to sit on the frame rest after the photo








With 5 frames








One unmodfied intercover








Second intercover









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Front








Side








The addition








The protype bottom board screened of course









Al


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to do this this year. This is our first winter with bees and I don't like having just one hive. When is the best time to build a nuc?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To build a nuc box any time you have the time is fine. If you meant make up a nuc of bees then watch our hives. As soon as you start seeing drones you can pull frames of brood, with eggs and 3 day old larva and do a walk away queen raising method or buy a queen and install her till the nuc is roaring. Then install in a deep hive add the second hive as needed.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I will be doing my own Queens .I have been thinking about it and I have my own thoughts on how I am going to be doing it will be talking about it to you later


----------

